#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Αρχιτεκτονικές λεπτομέρειες ξύλινου σαχνισιού

## marki_fo

καλησπέρα

ενδιαφέρομαι για αρχιτεκτονικές λεπτομέρειες για ένα ξύλινο σαχνισί, τοιχοποιία από ξύλο ή οτιδήποτε παρόμοιο, με ξύλινο ή μεταλλικό σκελετο(εννοώ μεταλλικό σκελετό και επένδυση ξύλου)

θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με βοηθήσει;

----------


## Xάρης

Θα πρότεινα να επισκεφτείς κάποια βιβλιοπωλεία καθώς και το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ και να αναζητήσεις βιβλία με θέμα "παραδοσιακή μακεδονίτικη αρχιτεκτονική".
Δες π.χ. *ΑΥΤΟ*.

----------


## marki_fo

ευχαριστώ, θα το βρω.

αν υπάρχουν κι άλλα βιβλια που γνωρίζετε παρακαλώ πείτε μου

----------

